# Kindle 2 issues



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been having issues since the new download.  I would be reading a book, bookmark and when I came back to it it would be no where to be found.  It said it was still there but could not find the book.  Also I was having to do many hard resets because it would freeze.  I finally gave up and removed all but 3 pages of my books- I had way to many on there- I am a reading junkie- but now it tells me the battery is low and to plug in but I have no battery indicator- my whispernet indicator is also missing. 

I know that I need to order a new plug since this one will not stay plugged in.  I have it charging overnight and when i unplug in the morning to take to work with me it will not be charged.  I have tried numerous times to do a reset and reindex the books and such but it seems like it does not work.

I have had my kindle since March of 09 and have had no issue until after the new update.  

Any ideas or suggestions to try.  

I am getting really frustrated.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is still under a year old. I would call Amazon. If nothing else, they would probably replace the charger. I have the upgrade and have noticed no difference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely call Kindle CS.  You're still under warranty.  I think they'll step you through some things but probably will send you a new one!  And you should not be having problems with the charger staying in.

Betsy


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for help.  I always like to try everything I can before I call CS.  I will go call them after I grab a shower and some breakfast.  My husband is off to help our son fix his car which is in our garage.  Some bolt fell off yesterday on our way back from christmas with our family in the cities.


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

hard factory reset is their solution for the freezing.  I told them I had already tried that a few times.  But it did bring back the whispernet and battery indicators so not all was lost.  They did not have any solutions to the power cord issue and they said keep doing what you are doing now which is setting something tall under the cord to keep it straight into the kindle.  I said that is not always possible and kinda of stupid if you ask me.  Laughingly he said try to tighten the cord going into the kindle. I said anything that I would try would more than likely make it worse then I would not be able to use the kindle at all.  Then I would have to replace at my cost.  

He indicated that this issue is not usually covered under the warranty.  

He talked with someone and they are going to send me a replacement kindle!! Yea.  He was going to send it 1 day so should have it this week.  Then I just have to reload all my books!  This time I will not load as many and keep it simple.  

Now on to a kindle watch for the replacement.  Guess I will have to go and pick out a new decal also which will lead into a new decal for my Iphone as they have to match. Good thing I got some amazon gift certificates for Christmas.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Jazzy, I am glad they are sending you a replacement because of the charger problem. The Kindle, like many other electronic items, works best when fully charged. I received my first Kindle at the end of Feb. 09. I had two replacements due to the sun fade issue. I made a checklist for the second replacement. It may be outdated but I hope it helps. Today I would also add a bullet to do a backup of Kindle on your computer, especially the documents folder. While the DRM books will not work on the new Kindle, the files used to hold annotations, highlights, and bookmarks (.mbp, .tan, and possibly .pdr) can be transferred. I add notes to all of the books I read and did not want to lose these, especially as I disabled Amazon backup on these and I read a lot of books not purchased from Amazon.

I had a problem that sounds similar to the one you mentioned where the wireless and battery indicators were missing. I described the problem in the thread Top and bottom section of screen missing -- Anyone else seen this problem?. I have not been able to figure out what caused the problem but a reset did correct it and it has not reoccurred. I did discover that the Kindle will slow down significantly when a lot of highlighting and notes are added in a short period of time. I believe that this may be due to the Kindle indexing the My Clippings file while trying to write to the My Clippings file. When it seems frozen when I highlight or enter a note, I push either the Menu or Home key and wait a few minutes to see if the Kindle is really frozen or just responding slowly. 

I currently have over 500 books on my Kindle. With a lot of books to transfer, I recommend either transferring the books in small batches or not reading immediately after transferring the books. Leave the Kindle charging while it indexes the books and try not to read while it is indexing. The Kindle seems to take an average of about 1-2 minutes per book but large books can take much longer. One way to tell if the Kindle is done indexing the books is to do a search for an uncommon word that you know is in a few of your books. The end of the search list will identify how many books, if any, have not yet been indexed. Two words I have used to check the index status of the books on my Kindle are "kindle" and "brillig" (since I have _Through the Looking Glass_ by Lewis Carroll on my Kindle). I have also learned that if a book or sample has a corrupt location in the file, that item will not index.

Enjoy your replacement Kindle,
Anna


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Annalog.  I never use the annotations, highlights.  When I started having the issues I had over 1000 books  on my kindle.  Most were classics, free.  I moved them all off of the kindle to a folder on my computer and left about 3 page of books.  I have been going through those this weekend and finding they were ones i had read and thought I had deleted so I am cleaning those up and getting ready to transfer to my new kindle.  
Thanks for the reminder on your checklist.  I remember seeing it but had forgot about it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Jazzy, another tip - a couple of the free classics I downloaded had corrupt spots in the files and would not index. This caused me problems months ago. When I found out how to tell which books would not index and did not index hours after the rest had been indexed, I removed those and had fewer problems. I downloaded new copies of those files and those indexed. You might want to check to make sure all the items currently on your Kindle are indexed.


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

Replacement kindle arrived Tuesday.  Now I will have to deregister the old and register the new.  I did notice in the Amazon store they already show my new kindle in the one click area.  So do I still need to register the new one?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope.  Look on the "manage your Kindle" page to be sure but it sounds like your new kindle is registered!  De-register the old one and you're all set. 

You might want to give your new one a new name, though.


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

I will do that.  Just go it out of the box.  So far so good- will see as I get farther into it.  But it certainly was the cord.  I plugged the new cord and it was a tight fit.  Think I will order a new one when I go to spend my gift certificates that I got for Christmas. My staff went together and got me one and I also received one from my son and husband.  Well off to play.  Have a Happy New Years.


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

Happy New Year all.  
I plugged the new one kindle in and the cord fits snug like it should.  I am so thankfull.  Also I have not had the freezing issues I was having with the old one.  I will be sending the first one back Monday.  The only thing I did not check was the sun fading issue.  It is 11 below zero before the wind chill here in Minnesota.  I don't think I will be checking this out any time soon.  This will have to wait till it gets a little warmer for me to go outside.

I am taking a week off to go to my mothers to help her with some things and to work on our family history.  Will have no internet access but will be taking my books with me.


----------

